# Tuba concertos



## Jaws

Does anyone know of any good tuba concertos apart from the Vaughan Williams?


----------



## joen_cph

I haven´t heard them, but there are a couple of cds with British ones. Gregson for instance is an OK-ish composer. The Finnish composer Aho also wrote one; he can be original at times.Some of the stuff is on you-t I think.


----------



## Art Rock

Aho and Holmboe are well worth investigating. Less known, but fun is the concerto by Almeida.


----------



## superhorn

This may not count, but Andre Previn has recently premiered his triple concerto for trumpet,horn and tuba, 
conducting the world premiere with his former orchestra, the Pittsburgh symphony. I haven't heard it., but would certainly like to .Certainly sounds ointeresting .


----------



## xRIOSxx

The Gregson and John Williams concerto's are probably the most well known tuba concertos, aside from the Vaughan Williams. Both are excellent concertos, not as listener friendly as the RVW, in that the RVW is easier listened to by non tubists, but both are great in their own right. Another, less known concerto is the one by Eric Ewazen for tuba or bass trombone. While you'll probably find more recordings for bass bone than tuba, its never the less a beautiful piece. Hope this helped!


----------



## Prodromides

Art Rock said:


> Aho and Holmboe are well worth investigating. Less known, but fun is the concerto by Almeida.


Was going to mention Holmboe & Aho myself, but Art Rock already done so ... years ago.

Still - in all this time since - no one else seems to be aware of Meyer Kupferman's 1982 Tuba Concerto.


----------



## SONNET CLV

*Tuba concertos*



Jaws said:


> Does anyone know of any good tuba concertos apart from the Vaughan Williams?


The one by Bruckner is pretty good. It's deceptively titled Symphony No. 7, but it's actually a concerto for four (count them, Four!) tubas. I mean, what else could it be?


----------



## Rach Man

I believe Jennifer Higdon was commissioned to write a tuba concerto for the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra in 2018. I haven't heard it. But the local Pittsburgh paper gave it a good review. I'm not sure if it has been recorded yet.


----------



## Knorf

Harrison Birtwistle's _Cry of Anubis_, described as "part tuba concerto, part tone poem," is very cool.


----------

